# Robobug



## Mantibama (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17895

Neat, huh?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow... :huh: what they can do these days!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool, Bryce, thanx!


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 18, 2009)

I find it cool also.  

Hmmm, where are all the animal activists when something like this happens............


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 18, 2009)

Pretty cruel i reckon : /


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I find it cool also.  Hmmm, where are all the animal activists when something like this happens............


Well it wasn't a fish. Now if they did it to a fish..............


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well it wasn't a fish. Now if they did it to a fish..............


 :lol: I was thinking along the same lines, but didn't comment.


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I read this a few weeks ago. It shows how much we've advanced.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 18, 2009)

What ever it is zapping it will obviously cause it stress.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 18, 2009)

That is kind of crazy.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> What ever it is zapping it will obviously cause it stress.


Just a beetle. It doesn't have a backbone or anything you know.


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 18, 2009)

Ruh roh raggy.... Not again.... :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 19, 2009)

So you would glady keep disturbing mantids and keep slapping them around because they can even get stressed now?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> So you would glady keep disturbing mantids and keep slapping them around because they can even get stressed now?


Who said anything about "slapping mantids around?" :huh: I'm sure no conscientious keeper would do that.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 19, 2009)

I was comparing it to electrically shocking another insect


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 19, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> I was comparing it to electrically shocking another insect


Who said anything about electrically shocking insects? I don't think you really know enough about this experiment to assume that the insects are being harmed.


----------



## Opivy (Dec 6, 2009)

Ahh, I saw something about this a while back.

Here it is!

http://www.geekologie.com/2009/09/there_is...ay_about_th.php

so awesome.


----------

